# Fig tree help needed



## StinkyBunny (Jul 31, 2011)

I have a Turkish fig tree that, in the last 2 years, has been producing COPIOUS amounts of fruit. I've gotten maybe 10 figs off the tree My question is, how the hell do you keep the bugs from eating them WITHOUT spraying them with pesticides? I'm at wits end. I've waited 10 years to get figs and I'm still not getting them.


----------



## redheadwoodshed (Jul 31, 2011)

Try this.2 cups of hot pepper sauce 2 tablespoons of baby shampoo mixed with 1 gal. water.Spray it down real good the pepper repels the bugs and the baby shampoo makes it stay on the plant but harmless to humans.reapply as needed.Good luck, I love figs but birds do more damage to mine than bugs.


----------

